# Old Schutzhund Video



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

I found this and wanted to share. I love how these dogs were so agile and you gotta love the old schutzhund wall. I just wonder how many GSD's can do that wall today. Either way the video was neat to watch and interesting to see how they did it back then.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgVpKKqA49A&feature=related


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Neat video!!

I bet with training Jayda could do that wall, we call her "Monkey"...


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

That was pretty neat Denise! I loved how the girls were wearing skirts in the trial LOL...
My Cody could not do the wall, he is too big, but Brandie... who knows, she is small and agile.
I do have to say though that I am grateful that the helper work has developed from that video.. I am very surprised that the helper does not feel nautious after all that turning around and around and around..


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I loved the group heeling and downs. I wonder what else has changed / be dropped over the years and why?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not sure if he group heelings and down were really part of the test, it sems more to me that is how they presented to the public and so... remember by then in Germany they made a parade for EVERYTHING.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

I found it interesting that they also did a long jump.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I noticed they didn't have the "focus" heeling like we do today.


----------

